# Баян "Агат"



## Sti1 (24 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы узнать у баянистов в частности, стоит ли приобретать такой инструмент как "агат" ? Или всё же нужно рассматривать другие модели?
Инструмент планирую покупать для обучения в училище и консерватории.


----------



## ze_go (24 Дек 2013)

Sti1 писал:


> Инструмент планирую покупать для обучения в училище и консерватории.


слабовато для училища (а тем более консерватории)


----------



## Sti1 (24 Дек 2013)

*ze_go*,
Для консерватории я понимаю, но почему для училища плохо? Разве он не будет получше Рубина шестого?


----------



## ze_go (24 Дек 2013)

ну, получше в каком плане? 5 рядов? регистры?
тот-же Киров делал, один в один "Рубин" по "внутренностям (левая,в частности). голоса сбить не мешало бы. вывести пару-тройку подбородков. только после таких "танцев с бубном" можно его юзать.
да и обсуждали уже целевую аудиторию инструмента - ТЫК


----------



## Sti1 (25 Дек 2013)

Спасибо большое за Ваш ответ, а на счёт подбородников, их можно установить на любой инструбент который имеет регистры? И можно ли менять их с одного регистра на другой?


----------



## internetbayan (25 Дек 2013)

По моему,говно редкостное!На один,максимум два года для училища пойдёт,но после будет сложно его продать-думайте,конечно же, финансовый вопрос никто не отменял,поэтому я рассуждаю со своей позиции.


----------



## MAN (25 Дек 2013)

*internetbayan*, огромное Вам спасибо за данную профессионально точную и взвешенную характеристику качеств инструмента. Мне, как обладателю такого баяна, весьма лестно осознавать теперь, что он у меня хоть и. .., зато не какое-нибудь там самое заурядное, а РЕДКОСТНОЕ! :biggrin:


----------



## internetbayan (25 Дек 2013)

MAN,извините,если я вас обидел!Я имел ввиду для профессиональной игры этот баян не годиться,а для песника только вперёд!


----------



## MAN (25 Дек 2013)

internetbayan писал:


> MAN,извините,если я вас обидел! Я имел ввиду для профессиональной игры этот баян не годится, а для песника только вперёд!


 Да ничего страшного, с какой бы стати мне обижаться? Я правда полагал, что профессионализм баяниста определяется не инструментом, на котором он играет, а чем-то другим, но то, что "Агат" - не бог весть что, мне и самому прекрасно известно. Более огорчительно для меня другое. А именно то, что слишком уж многие среди баянистов с образованием (получаемым или уже полученным) несерьёзно, я бы даже сказал пренебрежительно относятся к жанру традиционной народной музыки (базовому жанру вообще-то, казалось бы, ведь баян, насколько мне известно, до сих пор продолжает официально именоваться народным инструментом, а не как-либо иначе). А тем временем сами в этой музыке зачастую, простите за прямоту, ни в зуб ногой, несмотря на всю образованность и практическое умение пулемётными очередями выстреливать сложнейшие пассажи. Для таких что "Рязанские страдания", что, скажем, "Тамбовская канареечка" - всё едино. Примитив, предназначенный для пьяных гостей на "халтуре", чтоб частушки скабрёзные поорать, перед тем как мордой в салат сунуться, и ничего больше.
Что значит "для песника"? Это Вы уж не русскую ли народную песню "песником" называете? Лидия Русланова, Мария Мордасова, Людмила Зыкина, - они что, "песника" что-ли пели? А какие музыканты были среди тех, кто им аккомпанировал, Вам известно?


----------



## internetbayan (25 Дек 2013)

Всё таки обиделись!Я же имел ввиду для профессионального развития и роста он никакой.И всем этим великим нашим самородкам аккомпанировали на прекрасных инструментах,но точно не на рубинах и агатах!А на этих инструментах можно давить только песняка т.к. издают они звуки, не похожие на звук нашего русского баяна!


----------



## MAN (25 Дек 2013)

internetbayan писал:


> Всё таки обиделись!


 Ни-ни, ничуть не бывало! И я очень рад, что к Вам лично мои упрёки никак не относятся. А с тем, что у хорошего музыканта должен быть и инструмент, достойный его мастерства, я согласен абсолютно. И учиться тоже надо на нормальных инструментах, а не на "дровах", конечно.:yes:


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (23 Июл 2019)

ze_go написал(а):


> ну, получше в каком плане? 5 рядов? регистры?
> тот-же Киров делал, один в один "Рубин" по "внутренностям (левая,в частности). голоса сбить не мешало бы. вывести пару-тройку подбородков. только после таких "танцев с бубном" можно его юзать.
> да и обсуждали уже целевую аудиторию инструмента - ТЫК


Что значит сбить голоса? Объясните пожалуйста.


----------



## MAN (23 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> Что значит сбить голоса? Объясните пожалуйста.


Это значит вручную доработать серийно изготовленные кусковые планки с целью уменьшения зазоров в них, что уменьшает расход воздуха и улучшает ответ голосов.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (23 Июл 2019)

MAN написал(а):


> Это значит вручную доработать серийно изготовленные кусковые планки с целью уменьшения зазоров в них, что уменьшает расход воздуха и улучшает ответ голосов.


спасибо
дорогое это удовольствие? геморное или нет? Вы делали эту процедуру своему инструменту?


----------



## MAN (23 Июл 2019)

Я сбивку не делал. Что же касается "удовольствия" прикиньте сами - это же все планки нужно снимать с резонаторов, с каждой в отдельности ковыряться, затем ставить обратно, заливать мастикой и подстраивать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> геморное или нет?


Да. Очень. Огромное количество времени, навыки, оборудование. На коленке сбивку не делают, нужна мастерская. Сбивать инструмент эконом-класса можно только для практики, или от полного безделья. При этом баян за 5тр не зазвучит на 500т. Зазвучит он на 7тр)))...


----------



## MAN (24 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Сбивать инструмент эконом-класса можно только для практики, или от полного безделья. При этом баян за 5тр не зазвучит на 500т. Зазвучит он на 7тр)))...


Или вовсе перестанет звучать. Если навыков нет, а из оборудования только коленки.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (25 Июл 2019)

Я так понимаю эта процедура редко имеет прикладное значение.


----------

